# Please Show me pictures of your Really "funky" Brakes



## patineto (Oct 28, 2005)

No WTB rollercams, Suntour, XT U-brakes don't count.

On the Other hand things like this "brake shoes" don't qualified since they are to lowtech, Just Show us the Funk, The Mega Funk if possible.


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

The funkiest that I have (on a bike) are Paul Cross Stops.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Done.

http://www.blackbirdsf.org/brake_obscura/mtb.html


----------



## floibex (Feb 7, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> Done.
> 
> https://www.blackbirdsf.org/brake_obscura/mtb.html


:thumbsup: great site, joel's pages are a mine of information about bicycle technologies over the decades.



 welded aluminium 1940

 

ciao
flo


----------



## patineto (Oct 28, 2005)

floibex said:


> :thumbsup: great site, joel's pages are a mine of information about bicycle technologies over the decades.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gary KLEIN Eat you Heart Out.









And the GT Avalanche stem designers can have some dessert too.








Note: upss sorry for the gigantic size of the pictures.

Thanks for the amazing find senor.

Actually I saw some funky frames on SF/craigslist yesterday.
*Silver King "DURALIUM" Bicycles.....1937 H. Hughes Alum'* I wrote the guy because I want to take a look at them, you the frames on your posting are even more incredible, since this ones like like they are made of "Speed railing".


----------



## patineto (Oct 28, 2005)

Rumpfy said:


> Done.
> 
> https://www.blackbirdsf.org/brake_obscura/mtb.html


Senor don Eric you never ever fail, thanks for the link, some of this brakes bring so many memories, in fact I think I work in at least 70% of them, over the years..

Incredible compendium, but even then is some missing I look around on my picture galleries and send you a link, for example the "Cross craze" is bringing out a lot of old School "flash gordon" type set ups

sorry for the tinny picture.







.

Thanks again for the link, I really apreaciate you "Librarian" spirit


----------



## pinguwin (Aug 20, 2004)

Here is a rather funky set. We may think of them as kind of standard now but they were the first truly low profile canti's out there and at the time were considered 'funky'. Pedersen were pretty low profile, but these were even more so. I had issues with my heel hitting the standard canti's of the day, so I put the Pedersens on, not being aware of the Graftons.

I was impressed at these when I first saw them. It was on June 3, 1990 that I saw my first set of Graftons. I was riding a green/white/pink Attitude and another guy there was too. He saw me from afar and tried to catch me, but I was hot that day, there was no way that was going to happen. After the race he introduce himself and showed me his brakes.

Edit: Oops! here the pictures. Yes, I was referring to the SE style brakes. The Kleins had more issues with your heel hitting than most, so the lower profile brakes were a must. Actually, 90 Attitude came stock with a Shimano Canti up front and a DiaCompe 986 in the rear for this specific reason. I've never had a chance for their clipless pedal, so have no opinion on that.

I've had Graftons in the past but didn't set them up. In the next month, I'll be setting up a pair or two and sure I'll be saying, "Why do they have to be so $*#&3#&#'ing cool, cursed CNC object d' art!?"


----------



## patineto (Oct 28, 2005)

pinguwin said:


> Here is a rather funky set. We may think of them as kind of standard now but they were the first truly low profile canti's out there and at the time were considered 'funky'. Pedersen were pretty low profile, but these were even more so. I had issues with my heel hitting the standard canti's of the day, so I put the Pedersens on, not being aware of the Graftons.


No Picture, Pictures..:madman:

"Pedersens" like in "Self energize" Pedersens..!?!?

I have a few pairs over the years, specially useful for the tandems, very smart idea of using the mecanical advantage of the wheel, then again they are a little "Touchy" and On/Off.

I still love them, I use to have them on the U-brake (only rear model) and also the canti version


> I was impressed at these when I first saw them. It was on June 3, 1990 that I saw my first set of Graftons. I was riding a green/white/pink Attitude and another guy there was too. He saw me from afar and tried to catch me, but I was hot that day, there was no way that was going to happen. After the race he introduce himself and showed me his brakes.


Oh Yeah Grafton speed controlers, the biggest pain in the butt to see up ever, but they where cool as hell for sure..

Oh boy do you remenber their "clipless" pedals:nono:


----------



## el-cid (May 21, 2004)

laffeaux said:


> The funkiest that I have (on a bike) are Paul Cross Stops.


Hey, me too. They also happen to be my favorite rim brakes of all time. Anyone have any extras laying around out there?


----------



## mwc951 (Oct 5, 2005)

*Peterson SE's....here you go!*


----------



## patineto (Oct 28, 2005)

mwc951 said:


>


Thanks senor.

Today I saw a set that bring some good memories.









They where really poorly set up, but i give the owner a few time that hopefully will improve on their performance, specially using STI road levers


----------



## floibex (Feb 7, 2004)

... uuh, da crackjaw brake and sumthin' to read about 










ciao
flo


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

From some years back, a prototype V-brake designed to work with non-V levers,


----------



## Brown_Teeth (Jan 15, 2004)

That's not funky its machined and shinny, would look awesome anodized!


----------



## uphiller (Jan 13, 2004)

That is the coolest thing I have seen in weeks.
Who made the brake? That is just plain seriously rad. 
Reminds me a lot of the Wasatch Clamp, which I had he pleasure of riding for several years. Also a very powerful brake, especially when teamed up with SLR Plus levers.


----------



## dRjOn (Feb 18, 2004)

what frame is it on?


----------



## patineto (Oct 28, 2005)

DoubleCentury said:


> From some years back, a prototype V-brake designed to work with non-V levers,


 Now we are taking...

This thing look like the Ultimate Rim crusher, looks like the leverage ratio most be at least 6 to 1 (distance of the pivot point to the pad holder and then the "Cable end") plus very little flexion.

did you get to ride them..!?!?
Work on them..?

Look like they will hard on your hands since they flex so little.

thanks for the inspiration, pretty amazing understanding of phisics, if anything a little to much.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

dRjOn said:


> what frame is it on?


The rest of the bike those brakes are on is just as impressive...considering nearly the entire bike was handmade by the same person that did the brakes.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> The rest of the bike those brakes are on is just as impressive...considering nearly the entire bike was handmade by the same person that did the brakes.


its about time we saw some close-ups of this thing, doublecentury. Nice work.

Here's another less common brake:


----------



## Harryburgundy (Nov 28, 2007)

*Brakes*

marinovative

and steinbach


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

Westpine Scissors Brake, custom order model for ProForx forks


----------



## Archangel (Jan 15, 2004)

*Graftons*

Grafton SpeedControllers


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

patineto said:


> Gary KLEIN Eat you Heart Out.


Why? Gary only claimed to have invented & patented OVERSIZED TUBE aluminium bicycles, which is why he took Cannondale to court. 
As Cannondale proved though in winning the suit, with their EXPERT defence witness they called...Roger Durham of Bullseye who had 
been welding oversized aluminium frames up (and brought one to court with him) for his niece to ride around her university campus (think 
it was Berkeley) and also made them for a bunch of her friends in the 1970s, back when Gary Klein was still in grade school. Gary of course 
hadn't "invented" the things himself until he was a student at MIT.

Keeping this brake related...

Avid 1D-30 V-brakes..

















Westpine Triple Alignment Cantilevers.... (I own TWO out of some 60 sets total that were made)









Crystal Design Power Brake Cantilevers


----------



## Veloculture (Dec 18, 2005)

here are some funky one's on my own bikes.


----------



## newsboymerlin (Jan 7, 2005)

piranha/curve solid full ti cantis...


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

That reminds me, I should stick my curve cantilevers up in the classifieds along with my ScottPedersens.


----------



## patineto (Oct 28, 2005)

DeeEight said:


> That reminds me, I should stick my curve cantilevers up in the classifieds along with my ScottPedersens.


Hey I may want your *Curve* Canti's for my cyclocross bike.

what color and model are they...!?!?


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

Veloculture said:


> here are some funky one's on my own bikes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


more pics of this one please!


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

These... the OEM version that Kona spec'ed around 1996 on a lot of upper models like the Kilauea. I also should stick a few sets of the titanium eye bolts/nuts for that style brake up also now that I think of it. I don't need two dozen sets of them really.... and they work on shimano cantis and lots of aftermarket ones. I


----------



## Eastcoaster (Feb 13, 2004)

Any Wasatch brake photos out there?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

IRD's


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

I thought this was a no rollercams thread?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

DeeEight said:


> I thought this was a no rollercams thread?


Sh!t, sh!t sorry.

Fixed.


----------

